# Unterschied zwischen Tripod (Lycos) und Strato



## MAN (21. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

Wollte fragen, warum ich bei meiner kostenlosen Tripod/Lycos-Seite, also "http://mitglied.lycos.de/UserName/" problemlos mit SmartFTP (und auch so manch anderen Programmen, WebFTP von Tripod, oder WS_FTP Pro) meine Seiten uploaden kann und bei meinem Strato Account (da hab' ich eine ganz normale "www.meineSeite.de"-Adresse) nicht?

Bei Strato will er mir immer nur Seiten uploaden, die vielleicht 1 KB groß sind. Er (damit ist das FTP-Programm gemeint) sagt immer, dass er 8 KB uploaden kann, und dann mit der upload-Geschwindigkeit einfach bis auf 0 runter geht und den Upload dann komplett abbricht. Danach wurde die Seite zu 0 KB upgeloadet  

Hänge mit T-DSL hinter einem Router. Meine Tripod-Seite läßt sich aber komischerweise einwandfrei aktualisieren - die Strato-Page eben nicht?!

Bei nem Freund, der hat ebenfalls ein Strato-Account klappt es wunderbar mit SmartFTP Dateien upzuloaden!

Vielleicht hat ja einer auch schonmal so ein Problem gehabt, der mir helfen könnte.

Bin dankbar für jeden Lösungsansatz!


mfG,
MAN


----------



## Tobias Menzel (21. Juli 2004)

ich habe schon mehrere Seiten bei Strato hosten lassen, und nie Probleme mit dem Upload gehabt (ich verwende Dreamweaver, damit geht es recht komfortabel).

Mit WS-FTP ist es mir mal passiert, dass er die Verbindung nach einigen MB einfach dichtgemacht hat - aber das war ein Account von t-online, glaube ich.

Gruß


----------



## MAN (22. Juli 2004)

Danke für die Antwort!

Hast du denn einen Router mit DSL? Ich glaube nämlich schwer, dass es an dem Router liegt, dass der irgendwas nicht richtig macht.

Wobei dann wieder die Frage wäre, warum geht es dann mit einem anderen Anbieter  

Vielleicht kann mir ja noch jemand einen Tipp geben 


mfG,
MAN


----------



## Tobias Menzel (22. Juli 2004)

nun, ich habe sowohl DSL als auch einen Router... 

die Strato-HP war allerdings keine kostenlose, sondern ein Premium-Web-Paket (glaub ich).

Hast Du es mal mit einem HTML-Editor wie Dreamweaver oder GoLive probiert? Wie gesagt, wenn sich diverse FTP-Clients gerne mal nach einigen MBs verabschiedet haben, pumpt DW schön so viel ich will.

Meine Erfahrungen mit den Servern vom rosa Riesen stehen übrigens auf einem ganz anderen Blatt - die sind mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit in Wartung und über FTP öfters gar nicht zu erreichen 

Gruß


----------



## MAN (22. Juli 2004)

Habe es bis jetzt nur eben mit WS_FTP Pro und SmartFTP probiert.
Früher ging das eigentlich auch ganz gut mit SmartFTP, da hatte ich keine Probleme mit dem Uploaden....

Mit Dreamweaver oder GoLive habe ich es noch nicht probiert, da ich diese Programme nicht besitze.
Bin aber gerade dabei mir eine Trial Version von GoLive zu downloaden, mal gucken, ob das mit diesem Programm funktioniert....

Habe übrigens auch so ein Premium S-Paket  (glaub ich ) 19.99 EUR / Monat.

Bin echt ratlos.... aber ich probiere es jetzt erst mal mit GoLive, vielleicht ist das ja schon die Lösung 

Ich meld mich dann wieder.


mfG,
MAN


----------



## MAN (22. Juli 2004)

Hm, geht leider auch nicht mit GoLive das upzuloaden, kommt foglende Fehler:

File: Programme.php
URL: ftp://www.meineSeite.de/Programme.php
Operation: Upload
Message: Could not upload file
Error: 602: Server stopped responding.

Vielleicht kann ja einer damit etwas anfangen...

mfG,
MAN


----------



## KristophS (22. Juli 2004)

Sicher das du alle Daten richtig eingegben hast wie sie in deiner »Willkommens Mail« o.ä gestanden haben?
Kann es sein das du einen andern Port ,als den Standart Port (21) benutzen musst ,oder ein andere eingestellt ist?

Hast du obige URL benutzt? Versuche es mal ohne den Anhang /datei.endung.


----------



## MAN (22. Juli 2004)

Also es ist so, dass ich einfach nur folgende Angaben machen muss (wie bei jedem FTP-Programm):

Server:  http://www.meineSeite.de
Benutzername: http://www.meineSeite.de
Passwort: _klar_
Port: 21

Dabei ist der Port 21 schon richtig (bei dem Freund von mir, der den gleichen Account benutzt, ist auch 21 eingestellt und es funktioniert).

Connecten zum Server tut er ja, und die Dateien vollständig anzeigen. Seiten mit 375 Byte (das habe ich probiert) funktioniert auch. Bloß wenn es dann so mehr als 1 KB wird, schaut das dann bei SmartFTP folgendermaßen aus:

Using BINARY mode to transfer data.
PASV
Entering Passive Mode (192,67,198,56,197,58).
Opening data connection IP: 192,67,198,56,197,58 PORT: 50490.
STOR Programme.php
Opening BINARY mode data connection.
4836 bytes sent successfully. (4.72 KB/s) (00:00:01).
*Connection closed. Server timeout.*

Das ohne "DateiPfad-Angabe" ist nicht relevant - das liegt am LogFile, dass er es dahinter geschrieben hat. Bei SmartFTP gebe ich ja auch nirgendswo direkt den Dateinamen an, sondern ziehe es per Drag & Drop in den gewollten Ordner auf dem FTP.

Sonst vielleicht noch Ideen, was das Problem sein könnte?

Wäre euch sehr dankbar!


mfG,
MAN


----------



## Erpel (23. Juli 2004)

Hast du dich schonmal an den Suport von Strato gewandt?
Ich meine für 20 ocken im Monat kann man da ein wenig Hilfe erwarten, vorallem wenn das Problem so stark nach Serverproblem riecht.
Du kannst deinen Account ja vorher mal bei deinem Freund überprüfen.


----------



## TheNBP (23. Juli 2004)

@MAN
Versuch zuerst mal die MTU deines Betriebssystems herunterzusetzten. Hat bei mir einmal ähnliche Probleme gemacht.
Am besten mal mit 1400 probieren. Wenn es dann funktionieren sollte langsam wieder erhöhen bis es wieder klemmt.

Mit diesem Proggi geht das:
http://www.speedguide.net/files/TCPOptimizer.exe


----------



## MAN (23. Juli 2004)

GEIL!  

Es geeeeeeeeehhht  

Endlich! Habe echt gedacht, dass es unmöglich sei, da den Fehler zu finden, aber siehe da - was so kleine Tools doch alles verändern können!

Fettes Danke an alle, die der Lösungsfindung beigetragen haben!

mfG,
MAN


----------

